# Setting up a secon DVR.



## n740673 (Dec 2, 2005)

Just purchased an R15, and want to move my r10 to another tv, can anyont tell me whether I need a second set of LNBs? If not, do I need som kind of splitter to connect my existing LNBs to the second tv set? Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance...

Nate: :eek2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

What type of dish do you currently have? Single LNB (1 cable), Dual LNB (2 cables) or Triple LNB (4 cables)?


----------



## n740673 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> What type of dish do you currently have? Single LNB (1 cable), Dual LNB (2 cables) or Triple LNB (4 cables)?


I have a dual LNB which I have setup in my basement. I am movin the R10 to the sitting room on the first level where ther is a tv with just a regular sattellite receiver, hoping i'll be able to use existing LNBs and not have to purchase another set. Once again, appreciate any help you can give me.

Nate

:eek2:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If you're looking to attach the R10 and the R15 you can do that by adding a 2x4 multiswitch. The two cables from your dish go into the input for the multiswitch then run 2 outputs to the R10 and 2 to the R15. You should be "good to go" from that point. No need to upgrade the dish.

If you want to keep the additional receiver connected you will need to do something with the dish.


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

All you need is a cheap multiswitch. Look on Ebay and you should be able to find one for about $25. Some say you need a powered multiswitch but I have a non powered one with 7 lines coming out and that works just fine unless you have a long cable run.

You just connect one side of the multiswitch to the two cables coming out of your dish, then connect your receivers to the other side of the multiswitch.


Rich


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Maybe if I wasn't on rkkeller's ignore list he would have seen an answer was already provided.


----------



## n740673 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey guys, Thanks for all of your help, I am about to hook up everything today, and see how it goes will let ya know how things work out...

Nate:grin:


----------

